# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Tingwu, AI meeting assistant, Alibaba Group, Hangzhou, Zhejiang, China

## Airicist

Developer - Alibaba Group

----------


## Airicist

Alibaba's new virtual assistant, designed for the workforce of the future

Oct 21, 2021




> Tingwu, an AI-powered assistant, converts speech to text in real-time, creates meeting summaries and post-conference to-do lists. With a transcription accuracy of 98%, it can distinguish up to 10 voices and identify speakers in the transcript. 
> In this video, Tiancong Pang, a product manager at Tingwu at Alibaba DAMO Academy's Speech Lab, explains how the AI assistant will help increase efficiency and productivity, especially in a remote working environment.

----------


## Airicist

"Next-Gen Workplace Innovations Unveiled at Alibaba’s Apsara Conference"

by Ivy Yu
October 21, 2021

----------

